#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  Android Adds New Fingerprint Authentication Feature for WhatsApp

## Bhavya

In the newest Whatsapp beta version, Android adds new authentication feature of Fingerprint lock. So now we can protect all our Whatsapp conversations/chats with the fingerprint lock. In February Whatsapp had introduced this feature for iOs beta users and now finally the feature has been made accessible for Android beta users. Using the fingerprints sensor on their phones, Android beta users can open the Whatsapp app. Even though the app is locked, still, users can answer messages from the notifications and respond to the calls. The new Fingerprint lock feature is available in the latest Whatsapp beta version 2.19.221.

*Guys, what do you think about this Whatsapp Fingerprint lock feature? Let me know your opinions in the comments.*

----------

